
Ron Conway email to SF CEOs: Tell your employees to vote this way election day - marcusgarvey
https://pando.com/2015/10/26/conway/3b82a298ddb79dd6571d98a317269127212d6b73/
======
greenyoda
I think it would be offensive for employers to tell their employees how to
vote. Employees are adults, and are perfectly capable of voting in their own
best interests (which might not coincide with their employer's best
interests).

I imagine that most CEOs would have the good sense to ignore Conway's advice.

For those, like me, who had never even heard of Conway, here's some info on
him:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ron_Conway](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ron_Conway)

------
pedalpete
I don't know Ron Conway, have never heard anything but good things about him.
I was expecting the published email to be more about what he thought people
should vote, a plea to certain sensibilities which he believes in.

Note: I also don't live in the US (and therefore, clearly not in the bay area)
and therefore have no horse in this election race.

It's a bit disheartening to see a simple list of the items/people to be voted
for, and how someone should vote. No explanation, not an "I'm voting this way
and hope you do to", but rather what reads as more of a command of the way the
reader should vote.

Having never met Ron Conway, I'm not going to hold this against him, like I
said, I've heard great things, and am saddened to see Pando/Paul gloriously
defaming him in the intro. I guess that's what I expect of Paull Carr, I
haven't read anything of his in ages, and I guess I remember why now.

~~~
sokoloff
It doesn't read at all like a command to vote a certain way to me. He first
urges people to get out and vote (that's the only part I read as command-
like).

He then later provides a list of recommendations.

The secret ballot process in the US precludes any repercussions for voting/not
voting in any particular way.

------
byron_fast
Apparently the author has never heard of labor unions and how they talk to
their members about voting. Just to pick one obvious example among many, many
other groups both private and public that do exactly this: suggest how others
should vote in order that they be like-minded, right-minded, or benefitting
from the same self interest.

